# I have a 2005 Audi S4



## -VwGLI- (Feb 19, 2001)

It comes standard with Satellite but how do I get it turned on?


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: I have a 2005 Audi S4 (VolkswagenChick)*

first off, is it sirius or xm?
turn on the sat radio, and tune to the first channel, it will give you an ID number. once you have that ID number, call up sirius or xm and get it activated.


----------



## -VwGLI- (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: I have a 2005 Audi S4 (Rabbit5GTI)*

Yeah I keep trying to do that and it says sat not activatied then I change the channel and nothing


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: I have a 2005 Audi S4 (VolkswagenChick)*

you didn't get any documentation with the car that may have the number somewhere?
if not, only other thing i could think of is getting to the reciever (not sure where they're located in the B6's/B7's) and get the ID number that way.


----------



## -VwGLI- (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: I have a 2005 Audi S4 (Rabbit5GTI)*

I got the radio ID but it's not the same. I got the car through the dealership I work for.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: I have a 2005 Audi S4 (VolkswagenChick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VolkswagenChick* »_I got the radio ID but it's not the same. I got the car through the dealership I work for.

no, i mean the ID on the actual sirius or xm tuner. it should be located somehwere else in the car. in my MkV, it's located right underneath the passenger seat...like i said, not sure on the B6's and B7's though. if you can find that tuner, it should have the ID number on it.


----------

